# 17 profiles with 3 bits



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

Please don't stone me if this has been posted. I did a search and didn't see it. This may help new and old timers, I forgot about it and found it when I was swapping computers. Hope some one will find it useful.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

No need to apologize, Joe.

Excellent information even it it has been published before. This PDF shows how versatile just three bits can be to make a variety of profiles.

Great information...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is an excellent tutorial, unfortunately it is copyrighted material. I asked August Home Publishing for permission to share this years ago and they said no. Don't be surprised if it is removed by ADMIN.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Mike said:


> This is an excellent tutorial, unfortunately it is copyrighted material. I asked August Home Publishing for permission to share this years ago and they said no. Don't be surprised if it is removed by ADMIN.


I thought this topic sounded familiar. It must have been shown on Woodsmith Shop or published in their magazine (or ShopNotes). I have no doubt the publishers want people to buy the DVD collection of past issues. 

I think I remember something very similar on The RouterWorkshop with many more profiles from a small number of bits used in a very similar way. RouterWorkshop material is also subject to Copyright limitations.

Dustmagnet has done a service to our community so I hope some way can be found to convey the essential information without copyright issues. thanks very much.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is one difference Tom; Bryon Nelson said no(August policy) and Rick Rosendahl gave me permission to use Router Workshop material.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

For curiosity I googled the document and found it freely published on the Woodsmith web site...no charge.

Not sure if that means it's a no-no or not...

The internet sure makes things confusing doesn't it...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This has been a gray area because the information is easily available by googling the title of the thread just as a manual for learning Sketchup is. But the pages in the download say that the material is copyrighted so I have removed the link. For those that are interested the information is easily attainable.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> This has been a gray area because the information is easily available by googling the title of the thread just as a manual for learning Sketchup is. But the pages in the download say that the material is copyrighted so I have removed the link. For those that are interested the information is easily attainable.


I suspect that the difference is that, although freely available it is intended for individual use. The gray area may be if the material is made available via a commercial enterprise. Since the forum is "sponsored" it may be considered a commercial entity.

Similar to music. You can buy the music and listen and play it to your hearts content. However, use it for background in a video and it may be a copyright infringement issue if it is used without permission of the owner.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Linking to Copyrighted Materials | Digital Media Law Project

The way I read the first 3 paragraphs is that "linking" is really not a problem when you link directly to the content located on the copyright owners website...

a copy and paste of the content onto a page within the forum would be a problem.....


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't imagine linking would be a problem...wouldn't that be no different than pointing someone to Sam Goody-s for music...? Same as Google displaying links when doing a search...?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Linking to Copyrighted Materials | Digital Media Law Project
> 
> The way I read the first 3 paragraphs is that "linking" is really not a problem when you link directly to the content located on the copyright owners website...
> 
> a copy and paste of the content onto a page within the forum would be a problem.....


You know--that Moderator title looks pretty easy when everything is running smoothly and there are no questions. When it gets to be time to have to do something like read and interpret copyright language, i sure do appreciate those who volunteer their time. 

THANKS TO ALL MODS!! (not just in this case, but for all the day-to-day and week-to-week time they invest).

earl


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

greenacres2 said:


> You know--that Moderator title looks pretty easy when everything is running smoothly and there are no questions. When it gets to be time to have to do something like read and interpret copyright language, i sure do appreciate those who volunteer their time.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL MODS!! (not just in this case, but for all the day-to-day and week-to-week time they invest).
> 
> earl


not sure how to take that earl...not that it matters..just an opinion for what it was worth..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It is a good article and anyone who has read all the posts so far can figure out how to find it on their own. So the original intent of the poster isn't totally compromised.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

should add that I've absolutely no issues with Charles pulling the link. none-zip-nadda 

It was his call to make. my comments were based on a little digging into the subject, don't mean its right or wrong...just an opinion


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I was working on my Iphone at the time which limits what I can see and do quickly as well as being busy laying flooring in my son's basement bathroom today. Sometimes a quick decision has too be made and I chose a safe route to take. I hope Dustmagnet isn't offended or discouraged from sharing ideas like that. Had I had more time I might have made a different decision but as the saying goes "hindsight has 20/20 vision".


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I was working on my Iphone at the time which limits what I can see and do quickly as well as being busy laying flooring in my son's basement bathroom today. Sometimes a quick decision has too be made and I chose a safe route to take. I hope Dustmagnet isn't offended or discouraged from sharing ideas like that. Had I had more time I might have made a different decision but as the saying goes "hindsight has 20/20 vision".


Purity of thought, Charles...when a person is happy with the choice they made, they cannot be wrong...

Good call...nothing was lost, point was made, content is good for all and I couldn't imagine anybody's disappointment, especially the professional manner in which it was handled...by all...


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

No offense taken to the removal.....didn't mean to start a legal discussion, I will consult my lawyers before posting anything in the future.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> not sure how to take that earl...not that it matters..just an opinion for what it was worth..


Take it kindly and with gratitude, the spirit in which it was meant. I log in a few times a day and read a lot of great information, then log out--but those of you who take on the role of moderator volunteer additional time, effort and expertise that goes beyond woodworking. Most of the rest of us don't see that part--or forget it's there. 

When i flip the switch on a router, it runs and spins the bit. I don't give a thought to the fact that a few quality bearings are buried inside spinning at 20,000+ rpm making that possible. In my mind, y'all are those bearings on this site!!

Thanks for helping to keep the motor running!!

earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, the thing that makes the forums the best place on the web is you. People who share information that helps others is important. Please do not be discouraged, your participation and posting makes me very happy. As I said before this is an excellent tutorial. Learning to use multiple bits to achieve a profile on your wood sure beats shelling out big money for a custom bit. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Earl!!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

dustmagnet said:


> No offense taken to the removal.....didn't mean to start a legal discussion, I will consult my lawyers before posting anything in the future.


Thanks Joe and just keep posting. We don't need lawyers to approve them first.


----------

